# How to post to a Skiing Trip Report



## Greg (Sep 23, 2002)

We've set up this forum to provide immediate posting and discussion of your recent ski trips. Please format your subject as *Ski Trip Title - Date*, e.g. _Killington - 11/1/2002_. Then copy and paste the following four items into your post and provide applicable information for each:


```
[PLAIN][b]Date(s) Skied: [/b]

[b]Resort or Ski Area: [/b]

[b]Conditions: [/b]

[b]Trip Report: [/b][/PLAIN]
```

*PLEASE NOTE:* It is very important to use the complete and accurate spelling of the ski area name in the subject line of your post as the *ski area profiles*  have links that search this forum based on subject. Please refer to the *ski area profiles* for the correct spelling.

If you are embedding or linking to images or videos in your trip report, please use one of the following Post Icons when creating your thread:

*Camera:*






*Video:*





Please follow the above format for all trip reports posted in this forum. Thanks!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 27, 2011)

There have been some great reports, but *please remember to use this format* to help us all out!  Thanks.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2012)

Bump to remind folks to help us all out and use this format....


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2012)

Oops, I don't think even I have been following this to the T :lol:


----------

